# Is a three year old ram too old for the table?



## Micknleb (Jun 1, 2014)

Would a three-year old Dorper ram be good to eat? I need to get rid of him for a couple of reasons. We need some new genes in the flock and he's getting mean. I can't seem to sell him, unless I practically give him away, so the other option would be freezer camp. 

I've never eaten mutton and I'm not sure how it's different than lamb. I don't want a freezer full of inedible meat.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We've eaten 5+ year old Icelandic rams, and a 4+ y/o St Croix ewe. They were all very tasty, not too strong, but not as tender as young stock. Generally I can the meat or grind it into burger. I have no objection to butchering overstock that old. I know Dorpers are a different breed, but I assume since they're hair sheep, the St Croix would be very similar. The Icelandic has little lanolin, which is why I raise them.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep, still good, grind him up


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you like strong mutton taste? What are you going to do with the meat? Better you than me....James


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

If you've never eaten mutton you don't want to be starting with a 3 year old ram. As roasts and chops, forget it. However, as processed meat i.e. sausage etc. it is perfectly suitable and makes for some good eating. Although I don't use ground sheep meat, there is no reason why it shouldn't be suitable for that too, especially if making something spicy. 

My use-by-date rams get put into sausages. They're worth virtually nothing at the works and it's better than dog tuckering them if you can eat them yourself.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I've not much experience eating sheep of the domestic variety except occasionally at a restaurant and as bbq (Owensboro ky bbq festival near by specializes in mutton) but I would be tempted as an experiment to keep at least one or two of those toughest areas as large primal cuts and salt and hang them aging em for a month or so if you have an area (garage or shed) averaging in the 40-50 fahrenheit range. 

I'm not sure this would offset the lanolin taste in the fat which I guess is what you might be worried about but to me there is no meat like an older animal dry aged and I'd be very interested to know your results


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

No but at that point if he hasn't learned table manners you shouldn't be inviting him for dinner sorry couldn't help myself....


----------



## Amandakae02 (Jun 10, 2016)

I am interested to know how he turned out!


----------



## Micknleb (Jun 1, 2014)

Amandakae02 said:


> I am interested to know how he turned out!


Well, he got lucky. After months of trying to sell him, the day before I was scheduled to take him to the processor, I got a phone call from someone looking for a ram of his pedigree, etc. So instead of the freezer, he ends up in Ram Valhalla, where he gets to be in a flock of a couple dozen ewes. 

Then a week Later, a stray lamb and a pig show up on the property.


----------

